# suga due pups any day ....



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

as every one knows suga is the light of my life ,my dogs are my world .maltese friends know suga is due pups any minute .
i love my dogs so much .i was not going to post puppy pics ect .i am not a show breeder i only breed 0nce a year ,in ireland last year only
190 maltese were registered to date with the irish kennel club .
please no negitive posts ..i am not a back yard breeder my 3 dogs even share are bed ..i will post photos if anybody would love to see suga and pups ..to day is day 62 ? so as i say pups are due soon ..love and prayers needed this end please your friend in ireland ...oxox jo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sending Suga best wishes for an easy labor and healthy puppies.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

thank you so much its 1 am in ireland ,so were all just off to bed ...not to sure if i will sleep :grouphug: jo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jo, i am excited for you and Suga, pm me pictures. I just prayed for Suga :grouphug:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

How exciting Jo! Do you know how many she is having yet? I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Keeping Suga in my prayers for any easy delivery and healthy pups. Please PM me pics of the pups when they are born. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I would love to see pictures!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for good health for mama and babies!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Lots of prayers and good luck wishes are being sent to you, Jo, non-stop. God bless Suga and babies. Please post pictures when you can.
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I didn't know you were expecting. I'd love to see the pictures. I hope everything goes well. :Good luck:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Jul 5 2009, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801493


> Keeping Suga in my prayers for any easy delivery and healthy pups. *Please PM me pics of the pups when they are born.* :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:[/B]



Oh, I hope you'll post them online for all of us to see. We like to see pictures of newborn puppies. I hope everything goes well for Suga & her babies.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Good luck with Mom and pups. Would love to see pics of them too. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Jo, you know I'm praying things goes well for Suga and you have healthy beautiful pups! I can't wait to see pictures.
Hugs to you and Suga,
Jane & the Girls


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

My prayers are with you, Suga and the pups! Would love to see pics!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I woke early to suga scratching under the bed ,so hope fully she is in the first stage of labour ..this can last up to 24 hours .poor suga ..
two weeks ago we had a scan ,we could see 3 pups ,possible 4 ? as suga would not stay still..
if you have a spare minute please pray all goes well for her ,i will let you all know when pups arrive :grouphug: JO.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Praying that Suga and puppies are fine. Looking forward to the news.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Good luck and all the best ,Jo ..


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Jo,

Welcoming new lives into the world is always a blessed event. 

I know you love Suga but why are you breeding her once a year? I hesitated on not replying at all because you asked for us not to post negative posts.... but I felt that this was a double standard (for me, personally) if I am to sit back and say nothing. yes, the registration for Ireland may be low compared to other registries in the world...but that doesn't mean the popularity for a Maltese won't take Ireland by a storm. I know you say you are not a backyard breeder, and the pups sleep with you. However, many "backyard breeders" also do that and they do love their dogs. It's just that they are breeding dogs that could pass on congenital defects unknowingly...

Sigh... I really struggled with this reply because you have been on SM for a while, and your posts and replies are always kind and lovely. I just hope you can review some of the statements in the "breeders" section and really really reconsider your position on your casual breeding program.

Warmly,
Mimi


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jul 6 2009, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801640


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Welcoming new lives into the world is always a blessed event.
> 
> ...


That was a nice, honest and warm post, everyone should be as kind as you ( I mean in general not to anyone specific :blush: ). :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jul 6 2009, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801640


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Welcoming new lives into the world is always a blessed event.
> 
> ...


Thanks for saying that because I wanted to say the same thing. I hope your Suga and puppies are fine, but I agree with Mimi.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats on the babies i cant wait to see the pics, I dont feel you should worry about negativity everyone here knows you love your babies, and yes My breeding of Kaia was an accident, but the joy I got from it was amazing and one day I would love to get into the breeding with other more suitable malts but as of now that is only a dream!!! And they have both been fixed just like i was going to do in the first place!! Hope all goes well for Suga and the babies
Heather




QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jul 6 2009, 09:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801650


> QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jul 6 2009, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801640





> Hi Jo,
> 
> Welcoming new lives into the world is always a blessed event.
> 
> ...


That was a nice, honest and warm post, everyone should be as kind as you ( I mean in general not to anyone specific :blush: ). :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jul 6 2009, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801640


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Welcoming new lives into the world is always a blessed event.
> 
> ...


I think the million dollar question is "Where did she get the dogs?". If they were from reputable breeders than she is most deff. not a backyard breeder, and there will be nothing to worry about. We all know and LOVE Jo and her babies, including me. And I still wanna see puppy pictures! Good luck Suga!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree with Mimi, as well. 

Just out of curiosity, what are you planning on doing with the pups? I'm, by no means, trying to be negative. I'm just curious.

I definitely don't agree with what you're doing, but I'll be thinking of your Suga, and I hope she has a safe delivery.

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 6 2009, 10:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801728


> QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jul 6 2009, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801640





> Hi Jo,
> 
> Welcoming new lives into the world is always a blessed event.
> 
> ...


I think the million dollar question is "Where did she get the dogs?". If they were from reputable breeders than she is most deff. not a backyard breeder, and there will be nothing to worry about. We all know and LOVE Jo and her babies, including me. And I still wanna see puppy pictures! Good luck Suga! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm really not pointing any fingers here, but just because someone breeds a dog bought from a reputable breeder, does not make her exempt from being labeled a BYB. I'm sure there are many unscrupulous people out there who buy from reputable breeders, don't honor their spay/neuter contracts, breed their dogs, and then sell the pups to make profit. Again, this is not directed towards Jo, as I have no idea how or from where she bought her breeding dogs, or what she intends to do with the pups when they're born, but I do firmly believe that breeding should ONLY be done by reputable breeders.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jul 6 2009, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801810


> I agree with Mimi, as well.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what are you planning on doing with the pups? I'm, by no means, trying to be negative. I'm just curious.
> 
> ...





> QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jul 6 2009, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801640





> Hi Jo,
> 
> Welcoming new lives into the world is always a blessed event.
> 
> ...


I think the million dollar question is "Where did she get the dogs?". If they were from reputable breeders than she is most deff. not a backyard breeder, and there will be nothing to worry about. We all know and LOVE Jo and her babies, including me. And I still wanna see puppy pictures! Good luck Suga! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm really not pointing any fingers here, but just because someone breeds a dog bought from a reputable breeder, does not make her exempt from being labeled a BYB. I'm sure there are many unscrupulous people out there who buy from reputable breeders, don't honor their spay/neuter contracts, breed their dogs, and then sell the pups to make profit. Again, this is not directed towards Jo, as I have no idea how or from where she bought her breeding dogs, or what she intends to do with the pups when they're born, but I do firmly believe that breeding should ONLY be done by reputable breeders.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Good post , I totally agree with you. Not directed towards Jo, but the comment on breeding your pup if it came from a reputable breeder.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 6 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801728


> QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Jul 6 2009, 09:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801640





> Hi Jo,
> 
> Welcoming new lives into the world is always a blessed event.
> 
> ...


I think the million dollar question is "Where did she get the dogs?". If they were from reputable breeders than she is most deff. not a backyard breeder, and there will be nothing to worry about. We all know and LOVE Jo and her babies, including me. And I still wanna see puppy pictures! Good luck Suga! 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I agree with the others, you aren't considered a reputable breeder just because you get the pups from a reputable breeder.

Also, just because she is your friend (and I'd also like her to become mine), doesn't mean what she is doing is right. You wouldn't just turn a blind eye towards a friend if you believe what she is doing is wrong.

I don't know the whole situation, but it just doesn't sit well with me. I still hope everything works out well, Jo!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Jo just checkin in, how's Suga doing?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Me, too. Thinking about you, Suga and babies.
xoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

How's Suga doing? Still saying my prayers that Suga has an easy delivery and the pups are healthy. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Any puppies?


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I got an email from Jo and she ask me to post for her because she's having Internet problems. 
She had to take Suga to the vet for a C-section. She had 2 girls and 1 boy. Everyone's doing fine and I'm sure Jo will post as soon as she can.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Great news! Thanks, Jane.
xoxoxo


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (KAG @ Jul 6 2009, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801985


> Great news! Thanks, Jane.
> xoxoxo[/B]


Thats great news thanks Jane


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi ,suga and her pups are home safe and sound ,mum suga is very protective of them ,i took these photos for you to see while she was having a pee .
thank you everyone for your kind thoughts and prayers :grouphug: jo.
sugababes...
[attachment=54764:suga_bab...2009_011.JPG]


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

more sugababes...[attachment=54765:suga_bab...2009_013.JPG]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww beautiful babies jo... :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very sweet !


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww they are so sweet and tiny :wub:


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jul 7 2009, 08:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802038


> aww they are so sweet and tiny :wub:[/B]



They are precious


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful wee ones.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

So glad to hear Suga and babies are doing well. They are precious. :heart:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

what sweet little babies. :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, they are beautiful little ones. So glad Suga and her pups are doing well.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Am I the only one who can't see the pics?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (kikiiniowa @ Jul 8 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802878


> Am I the only one who can't see the pics?[/B]


LOL....I can't see them either!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

me neither.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I can't see the pictures either. :shocked:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I know you are probably really busy right now with all the pups but I want more pictures of suga and the puppies please! LOL


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I cannot see the pictures either.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jo, pups in your home must be very exciting. Congrats!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't see your picture!!!!! :w00t: :smmadder: :smcry:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

:smmadder: I wanna see!! I wanna see!! :smmadder:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Me, too!!! I want to see Suga's babies and have been checking back for a couple of days, but they still don't show up on my computer :smcry: Congratulations on your new babies and can't wait to see pictures of them as they grow!!! (Hey, a webcam would sure be nice---then we could watch them 24/7!!!! :biggrin: .......then we'd all have puppy fever 24/7 :wub: :huh: )


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi thank you for the nice replies ,suga is doing well the pups 2 girls and a boy are well .their little noses are just starting to turn black .
these photos are from tuesday pups were 1 day old :wub: note one of the little girl pups has a slight cut on her head it is from the c.section. ...heres suga....

sugababes .......
[attachment=54868:sugababes_2009_013.JPG]

sugababes .......
[attachment=54869:suga_bab...2009_011.JPG]


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I am so happy that all went well!! They are beautiful!! :wub: Thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Awww, they are so sweet. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG Jo, what sweet, adorable little ones!!!! They are just darling and I know Suga is glad to have the birth behind her!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So, so, so, so beautiful.
xoxoxox


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

beautiful pups!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: :wub: awww Jo there precious :wub:


----------

